# What a Result!!!



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi and I have done hours of research on the EBL99 and basically that they are basically faulty. 
I had a replacement put in at Brownhills 2 years ago (after it caused problems to my home electrics) and now blown again. 
I asked on here and given brilliant advice and the right people to contact but as my van was in this week for service/mot/habitation etc, I told Brownhills to check it over and tell me. (I knew it was no good but they have to tell me. Its a macho thing ). 
I did mention that I would probably have a fiat industry recognised service in future and an MOT elsewhere and probably have habitation done in Germany if they couldn't sort something out with the EBL as I wouldn't be paying hundreds of £'s. Also I would be getting a surge protector before it goes onto the mains again. 
Apparently, Brownhills stock them and the next day they rang to say that the EBL99 would be replaced free of charge whilst my van was in. Could you fit the surge protector please.....Certainly Mr. Blake. Ok a few quid extra than buying it direct but what a result!!!!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Tony,

Not quite clear what you are saying.

Are all EBL99s faulty and if so what is the fault?

Are Brownhills replacing all faulty EBL99s F.O.C.?

Are Brownhills replacing EBL99s with replacements that no longer have a fault?

Are surge protectors still required?


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Not quite clear what you are saying.
> 
> ...


No I am not saying that.
My EBL went faulty again but appears that many peoples do so it ios a known fault.
Brownhills are replacing mine under my warranty. I just happen to have the warranty.
Surge protectors are recommended.
If there were no fault, why would anyone make a protection system for an item that has no fault.
Sorry if my post appeared to say something , its just rather than send mine off to Germany or pay for a new EBL99, it was replaced by Brownhills under my warranty, so RESULT!!!


----------

